# [Transcode] dvd::rip Impossible de transcoder un DVD[résolu]

## gbetous

Bon, je sais, c'est un sujet délicat. Mais je jure mes grands Dieux qu'il s'agit d'un DVD acheté le plus légalement du monde, et que je tente de mettre en DivX (ou équivalent) pour les gamins dans la voiture (et pas me trimbaler avec des originaux).

Je sais aussi que tout ce que je viens de dire ci-dessus ne change rien à l'illégalité de la chôse.

J'utilise dvd::rip et j'ai un soucis sur la fin, lors de l'encodage (la partie 'rip' proprement dite, c'est à dire la copie des VOBs sur disque dur, se passe très bien). J'ai pas le message d'erreur sous les yeux (je peux le refaire si il le faut) mais c'est une histoire d'accès à une frame qui existe pas.

J'ai tenté de ripper le DVD d'autre manières, mais à chaque fois j'ai la même erreur.

J'ai essayé un autre DVD, et j'ai encore le meme type d'erreur.

Dans mon immense naïveté, peut-être que c'est un système de protection qui m'empêche de le faire ? Ou y a-t-il des moyens de le faire tout de même ?

Merci !

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

essayes soit:

-De faire le transcodage directement à partir du DVD

-De tester avec un autre programme, par exemple K3B ou dpencoder (Da patator encoder).

Ca répondra sûrement à ta question  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

... ou Thoggen.

----------

## nemo13

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> un système de protection qui m'empêche de le faire 

 bonsoir,

si tu as affaire à des protections ARccOS (merci sony je n'en n'avais pas révé ) c'est fort possible.

de tête il y a aacss ( pas sur ) d'écrit sur le boitier.

A+:jlp

----------

## gbetous

La protection en question est macrovision (logo triangulaire avec 'cp' écrit dedans). Le DVD date de 2002.

----------

## Temet

Ou un lecteur DVD mort.

On ne pense jamais au hardware... pourtant quand mes gravures foiraient à un moment, c'était bien parce que mon graveur, bah il était mort (mais ça, il ne le disait pas, c'est en vérifiant les CD au début de l'installation d'une Fedora que ça me disait que mon CD n'était pas bon).

----------

## dapsaille

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ou un lecteur DVD mort.
> 
> On ne pense jamais au hardware... pourtant quand mes gravures foiraient à un moment, c'était bien parce que mon graveur, bah il était mort (mais ça, il ne le disait pas, c'est en vérifiant les CD au début de l'installation d'une Fedora que ça me disait que mon CD n'était pas bon).

 

 Une fedora ?? HAHAHAHAHAHA .. humm pardon   :Arrow: 

----------

## Temet

[off]Avant d'être Gentooiste, j'étais Fedoreux ^^[/off]

----------

## Magic Banana

Je viens d'installer une Fedora 7 sur l'ordinateur d'un collègue et ne voit pas ce qu'il y a de risible...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Tout marche tout seul, c'est beau et, surtout, c'est 100% libre.

----------

## kopp

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je viens d'installer une Fedora 7 sur l'ordinateur d'un collègue et ne voit pas ce qu'il y a de risible... 
> 
> Tout marche tout seul, c'est beau et, surtout, c'est 100% libre.

 

3 lettres : R P M

(attention, un troll se cache par ici)

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est vrai... Mais le dépôt officiel contient tout ce dont j'ai besoin donc pas de problème. Ce qui veulent des logiciels propriétaires doivent passer leur chemin et s'envoler vers de tristes horizons comme Suse, Linspire ou Vista...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Temet

Mouais, si t'as une carte nvidia, t'es bien content de l'avoir le driver proprio...

----------

## Magic Banana

Mouais... Si ce n'est que cela Google t'indique la marche à suivre après 5 secondes de recherche : http://doc.fedora-fr.org/Carte_graphique_NVIDIA_:_installation_des_pilotes

Comme il s'agit, en tout et pour tout de deux commandes à taper, il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un pingouin...

Et puis vous n'avez qu'à sanctionner la politique de nVidious en boycottant leurs produits comme je le fais !

----------

## Temet

o_O'

J'ai pas dit que c'était compliqué o_O'.

Et je ne vais certainement pas les boycotter. Au contraire, les drivers NVidia sont excellents, merci NVidia!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nemo13

oh les Djneus,

M'est avis que le Toulousain ce qu'il l'interresse c'est un truc en rapport aque son problème  :Confused: 

----------

## razer

Pour le rip, essaye avec un truc du genre (si plusieurs bandes son tu précises celle souhaitée par un -aid, la commande --identify de mplayer te donnera les bons numéros):

```
files="VTS_02_1.VOB VTS_02_2.VOB VTS_02_3.VOB...." (la liste des fichiers VOB quoi)

mencoder -of mpeg -oac copy -ovc copy $files -o /chemin/mergedraw.mpg
```

Tu auras un gros fichier mpg facile à manipuler avec n'importe quel interface d'encodage, par exemple avidemux, et même si l'opération échoue proche de la fin, ctrl-C avec un peu de chance tu croperas que le générique  :Smile: 

Sinon, même pour le reste moi je suis resté fidèle à mencoder.

Voici un exemple pour créer un matroska x264/aac (attention de bien renseigner les variables $sndqual[0-100] $bitrate[valeur que renvoie l'encodage du son], et de changer les valeurs du crop/resize : l'option -cropdetect de mplayer est bien utile pour çà) :

```
#Son : evaluation de la taille - Determination du bitrate video

mencoder \

        mergedraw.mpg\

        -ovc frameno\

        -oac faac -faacopts object=1:tns:quality=$sndqual\

        -o "$filename".aac

#Pass 1

mencoder \

         mergedraw.mpg\

   -vf crop=692:464:16:56,pp=fd,scale=560:352\

   -ovc x264 -x264encopts threads=2:subq=1:frameref=1:bframes=3:b_pyramid:weight_b:pass=1:psnr:bitrate=1500:turbo=1\

        -oac copy\

        -o /dev/null

#Pass 2

mencoder \

        mergedraw.mpg\

   -vf crop=692:464:16:56,pp=fd,scale=560:352\

   -ovc x264 -x264encopts threads=2:subq=4:partitions=all:8x8dct:frameref=2:bframes=3:b_pyramid:pass=2:psnr:bitrate=$bitrate\

   -oac copy\

        -o "$filename".avi

#Crée un matroska

mkvmerge -o "$filename".mkv -d 0 -A -S "$filename".avi -a 0 -D -S "$filename".aac --track-order 0:0,1:0
```

----------

## gbetous

bon, j'essaie avec ta commande, et je me retrouve avec plein d'erreurs (peut-etre une qui s'affiche toutes les secondes !)

exemple :

```

ERROR: scr 33.761, dts 0.000, pts 33.760

Pos:  47.9s   1159f ( 4%) 250.70fps Trem:   1min 584mb  A-V:-0.080 [6182:192]

1 image(s) répétée(s) !

```

----------

## Temet

Si t'as un lecteur et un graveur, essaye avec l'autre périphérique pour voir.

----------

## gbetous

j'ai que mon graveur actuellement dans l'ordi. mais si je trouve pas, je tenterai en y mettant un lecteur (et j'(ai meme un autre graveur sur un autre ordi). bref de quoi étudier sérieusement la piste "hardware"   :Wink: 

----------

## razer

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> bon, j'essaie avec ta commande, et je me retrouve avec plein d'erreurs (peut-etre une qui s'affiche toutes les secondes !)
> 
> exemple :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est normal, il y a toujours des erreurs dans les flux mpeg entrelacés, il les corrige pour éviter les désynchro audio lors de l'encodage  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

OK. Autre type de message d'erreur que j'ai :

```
Too many audio packets in the buffer: (4096 in 8250147 bytes).

Maybe you are playing a non-interleaved stream/file or the codec failed?

For AVI files, try to force non-interleaved mode with the -ni option.

```

Ca aussi c'est "normal" ?

----------

## razer

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> OK. Autre type de message d'erreur que j'ai :
> 
> ```
> Too many audio packets in the buffer: (4096 in 8250147 bytes).
> 
> ...

 

Est ce qui te crée ton gros mpeg ou pas ?

----------

## gbetous

Bon, je viens de faire un essai avec K3B, c'est un succès !!!

Je préfererais arriver à faire tourner ça en ligne de commande, mais dores et déjà je sais que le hard fonctionne, que le DVD en question est copiable etc...

Merci à tous !!!

(je ne cloture pas car je compte essayer de faire tourner mencoder)

----------

## gbetous

J'embranche sur mencoder.

Si je tout bien comprendre, il appartient au package mplayer.

Voici les options que j'ai, j'attends vos suggestion !

```

media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070321  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa arts dts dvb dvd dvdread encode gif iconv jpeg mad mmx mmxext mp3 opengl oss png quicktime sse sse2 unicode v4l vidix vorbis win32codecs xvid -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -amr -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dv -dvdnav -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gtk -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -pnm -radio -rar -real -rtc -samba -sdl -speex -srt -svga -tga -theora -tivo -truetype -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xv -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa"

```

----------

## sebtx

Juste pour info Da Patator Encoder utilise Mencoder... Ca peut peut-être t'aider...

----------

## razer

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070321  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa arts dts dvb dvd dvdread encode gif iconv jpeg mad mmx mmxext mp3 opengl oss png quicktime sse sse2 unicode v4l vidix vorbis win32codecs xvid -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -amr -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dv -dvdnav -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gtk -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -pnm -radio -rar -real -rtc -samba -sdl -speex -srt -svga -tga -theora -tivo -truetype -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xv -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa"
> ...

 

Je te conseille d'ajouter :

live : utile pour les videos en ligne

real : idem ^^^

rtc : conseillé par les devs

srt : subtitles

xv : si tu as une CG qui le supporte

et surtout x264 si tu veux suivre mes options d'encodage  :Smile: 

----------

## gbetous

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> Juste pour info Da Patator Encoder utilise Mencoder... Ca peut peut-être t'aider...

 

bin dpencoder il me fait un bien violent segmentation fault quand je lis la TOC   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gbetous

 *razer wrote:*   

> Je te conseille d'ajouter 

 

Bon, j'ai rajouté tout ça (au passage, xv n'a pas l'air de très bien cohabiter avec AIGLX   :Wink:  ) et ça n'a pas changé grand chose (en meme temps, vu qu'il s'agit essentiellements de gestion de formats, c'était largement prévisible).

Plus de détails sur mencoder (jutilise la commande que t'as balancé au début du thread, et dans $files je mets tout un tas de VTS_01_*.VOB qui semblent etre le film principal : plusieurs fichiers de 1Go chacun, et sous K3B c'était la premiere piste que j'ai encodé avec succès).

Déjà, le fichier résultat pèse 1.8Go, alors que la somme des VOBs que je lui donne doit être proche faire 5Go.

Ensuite, si je tente de lire ce fichier avec mplayer, j'ai la sortie suivante :

```

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)                                                                            

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

CompilÃ© pour CPU x86 avec les extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2                      

The -gui option will only work as the first command line argument.                

Lecture de /disk/tmp/essai.mpg                                                    

Fichier de type MPEG-PS dÃ©tectÃ©.                                                

VIDEO:  MPEG1  720x576  (aspect 2)  25.000 fps  8264.0 kbps (1033.0 kbyte/s)      

==========================================================================        

Ouverture du dÃ©codeur vidÃ©o : [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough              

VDec : requÃªte de config de vo - 720 x 576 (espace colorimÃ©trique prÃ©ferÃ© : MpES)PP                                                                             

N'a pas pu trouver espace colorimÃ©trique correspondant - nouvel essai avec -vf scle...                                                                             

Ouverture du filtre vidÃ©o : [scale]                                              

Le pÃ©riphÃ©rique de sortie vidÃ©o sÃ©lectionnÃ© est incompatible avec ce codec.  

Essayer d'ajouter le filtre d'Ã©chelle, e.g. -vf spp,scale plutÃ´t que -vf spp.   

Echec de l'initialisation de VDecoder :(                                          

Ouverture du dÃ©codeur vidÃ©o : [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b

Codec vidÃ©o choisi : [mpeg12] vfm : libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))            

==========================================================================        

==========================================================================        

Ouverture dÃ©codeur audio : [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52                     

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform                                               

Using MMX optimized resampler                                                     

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/12.50% (ratio: 24000->192000)            

Codec audio sÃ©lectionnÃ© : [a52] afm : liba52 (AC3-liba52)                       

==========================================================================        

AO: [oss] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)                                  

DÃ©marre la lecture...                                                            

a52: CRC check failed!                                                            

a52: error at resampling                                                          

a52: CRC check failed!                                                            

a52: error at resampling                                                          

a52: CRC check failed!                                                            

a52: error at resampling               

```

NB : oui, j'ai un petit problème dencodage de caractères, un soucis à la fois   :Wink: 

----------

## razer

A priori un problème de son, étonnant je n'ai jamais rencontré le moindre problème avec cette commande

2 pistes :

essaye de lire ton truc avec l'option -nosound pour être sûr que le problème provient du son

essaye de préciser correctement la bande sonore (il y en a souvent plusieurs) avec -aid (mplayer -v -identify te donnera les bons numéros) lors du rip

----------

## gbetous

En fait j'arrive pas à lire ce DVD avec mplayer !

si je lance un bete 

```
mplayer /dev/dvd1
```

, j'arrive sur les menus (selection audio, puis selection sous-titres) sans rien faire, en simple lecture ! apres avoir passé en revue tous les menus il me lance le film mais il y a des carrés, ça déconne, et j'ai les meme erreurs de crc sur le "a52"... bref pas normal (alors que ce DVD est parfaitement lu par kaffeine par exemple)

tu pourrais me donner les USE que tu as stp ?

----------

## razer

Mes flags sont quasiment les mêmes que toi, mais je ne lis pas les dvd avec mplayer -> menus pas au point

Essaye en activant -cpu-detection, il y a p'tet un bug avec tes CFLAGS

```
 media-video/mplayer-9999-r17  USE="X a52 aac alsa custom-cflags dvd dvdread encode gif jpeg live mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 mpeg musepack nls nvidia opengl png quicktime real rtc sse sse2 theora truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x264 xv xvid xvmc -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -ass -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -color-console -cpudetection -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -dvdnav -enca -esd -fbcon -fpm -ftp -ggi -gtk -i8x0 -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -livecd -lzo -matrox -mga -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -radio -rar -samba -sdl -sortsub -speex -svga -tga -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -xanim -xinerama -xmga -zoran" LINGUAS="en fr -bg -cs -da -de -el -es -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 690 kB [3] 

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects

 [2] /usr/portage/local/layman/gnome-experimental

 [3] /usr/portage/local/layman/berkano

 [4] /usr/local/portage

```

----------

## gbetous

pas mieux avec le cpu-detection... je pense que je vais abandonner la piste mencoder   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Fais simple  :Wink:  (mais n'oublie pas de remplacer "arch" par ton architecture) :

```
# cat "media-video/thoggen-0.6.0 ~arch" >> /etc/portage/package.keyword && emerge thoggen
```

----------

## gbetous

Je pense que c'est en cours de réussite...

Un grand merci à tous, c'est avant tout une victoire collective   :Very Happy: 

Suite au dernier post de Magic Banana, je tente un coup de Thoggen. <paf> il part en erreur. Je regarde l'erreur, un pb dbus. Pourtant j'ai tout bien compilé avec dbus... mais j'ai pas lancé dbus (ni hal d'ailleurs) automatiquement.

Je lance tout ça, je reviens du dvdrip, et miracle ! Aucune erreur, tout se passe à merveille. Là je suis en train d'encoder la video (après un rip dans histoire) en utilisant le cluster (j'ai un bi PIII-S 1.2GHz qui glande dans le garage).

De plus, je sais que mplayer utilise par defaut /dev/dvd, et moi j'ai juste un /dev/dvd1. Un petit coup de 'ln -s', et maintenant si je lance "mplayer dvd://1" je tombe sur le film, chapitre 1, ca tourne nickel !

Bref, plusieurs soucis de devices (dbus, hal et /dev/dvd inexistant).

J'attends la fin du rip et je cloture le post   :Smile: 

EDIT : Je précise que le rip en question je le fais avec dvd:rip qui était ce que je voulais faire au début du post   :Wink: 

----------

## razer

Je suis content que tu aies résolu ton problème, mais je reste sur ma faim concernant ton mplayer/mencoder. Chez moi ce dernier marche lorsque parfois tous les autres moyens existants échouent, je suis étonné de tes problèmes...

Tant pis...

----------

## gbetous

Je peux me retenter du mencoder, mais vu que j'arrive à avoir des résultats très différents avec mplayer (il marche nickel alors qu'avant je ne pouvais meme pas regarder le DVD), je me fais moins de soucis !

----------

## gbetous

Je confirme c'est réglé : mencoder dvd://1 -of mpeg -oac copy -ovc copy -o video.mpg m'a sorti un fichier de 4.7Go (et non la moitié comme précédemment), avec le son, parfaitement lisible avec mplayer.

----------

